# Paycheck from Last Week has EXTRA $90 on It ???



## House_of_Elnino (Jul 18, 2014)

On tuesday they emailed me saying my pay was $1398 and some change...

Today Rasier says they are sending me $1495...

Anybody know why I am getting almost an extra $100...This is not my first week either been doing this for almost 6 weeks..


----------



## Moofish (Jun 13, 2014)

Which market? Is there a minimum guarantee going on where you are?


----------



## u_no_me (Jun 27, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/uberdrivers/comments/2eqrzc


----------



## House_of_Elnino (Jul 18, 2014)

SF Bay Area ...

There is no minimum that I know of and they usually find a way not to pay it anyways =)


----------



## SupaJ (Aug 12, 2014)

Is the difference in amounts equal to the number of trips? Maybe it's a safe rider fee?
Unfortunately, I didn't have this problem


----------



## House_of_Elnino (Jul 18, 2014)

No its not the safe rider fee..on tuesday 8/26/27 they sent me my weekly earnings report...

today on 8/27/14 they sent me another email saying my payment is on its way and that it is arriving tomorrow at 8/28/14..the difference is they are sending me an extra $90 from what my payment report which they emailed me yesterday...

i would gladly take it but knowing uber they will most likely take it back and charge me interest for the time I had it...


----------



## SupaJ (Aug 12, 2014)

That's not what I asked.


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

Damn... my check was 10 bucks light :/


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

Mine is $$.00 higher than this week's "partner invoice" per the notice I got today saying it is coming tomorrow.

about 6 weeks ago my check was about this much light.

It could be them catching up? Have they underpaid you in the past?

I never fought the light check, fighting city hall is like pissing into the wind.


----------



## Moofish (Jun 13, 2014)

Just noticed that my Bill.com email says I'm getting $30 more than what my weekly statement said this week too, need to check my previous ones now.

Edit, last 4 weeks have been correct +- 0.02, so no idea.


----------



## House_of_Elnino (Jul 18, 2014)

they where probably short a couple of times... when they send me a email saying they gonna be paying me a certain amount the next day the confirmation email is always the same amount as the previous email...

it is not the safe rider fee or the total amount of trips I did either.. I did 58 trips in my weekly report breakdown and the amount extra was $90+...


----------



## UberGirl (Jul 3, 2014)

They are doing it to identify the users on this forum

I got it too, a different amount


----------



## SunSmith (Apr 20, 2014)

Mine was 1 cent less (deposit one penny less than statement).


----------



## House_of_Elnino (Jul 18, 2014)

UberGirl said:


> They are doing it to identify the users on this forum
> 
> I got it too, a different amount


LoL


----------



## House_of_Elnino (Jul 18, 2014)

just wanted to confirm that in Rasier direct deposit into my account was an extra $90...

anybody else confirm they got extra cash in there deposit from the statement that was sent on Tuesday


----------



## KrisThuy (Aug 6, 2014)

mine is 30$ more :///


----------



## Baron VonStudley (Jun 20, 2014)

Mine was missing at least $30 because I did the $15 per hour guarantee and they said I didn't opt in, and they won'tr respond to my emails. I used the link to the Google docs to "opt in" to the pricing guarantee and hit submit. They will find any excuse to not pay for something they advertise. 
"opt in" to drive under a guarantee is ridiculous to begin with and just another trip hazard to screw us out of these bonuses. BONUSES= ANUSES


----------



## anexfanatic (Aug 10, 2014)

I had a $20 increase, but that was because of a weekend incentive program.


----------



## Moofish (Jun 13, 2014)

Moofish said:


> Just noticed that my Bill.com email says I'm getting $30 more than what my weekly statement said this week too, need to check my previous ones now.
> 
> Edit, last 4 weeks have been correct +- 0.02, so no idea.


Just got an email, looks like Uber found their missing money, it was a mistake where they doubled the SRF bonus. They are taking the extra amount off of this weeks statement, a little extra time for notifying us would be nice, I could have worked a couple more hours for that $30.


----------



## House_of_Elnino (Jul 18, 2014)

lol..had the same message also...at least they did not tax as interest for the time we had the money.. knowing uber i would not have been surprised


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

I never got the explanation of the overpayment in L.A., but they took the money back this week with a cryptic explanation of double $1.00 fee B.S.

some technology company.


----------

